# Toys for a strange budgie!



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi,

I've not been on for a while but I wonder if a more experienced budgie servant can help me!

My flock appear to be thriving! They all seem to be friends (most of the time ) and there is an all day long chattering, flying, dancing, playing, destroying kind of vibe in my living room. However, my Clarence continues in his mission to be squished in to small spaces and is forever getting wedged in silly places or crawling under any toy he can fit under. Any suggestions for safe toys for a budgie who likes confined spaces?


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

They make staplers that don't use staples. You could make tubes out of printer paper. It would allow him to get out of the space easily. Here's an example of one they sell on Amazon: PLUS Paper Clinch Compact Staple Free Staple Blue Turquoise https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08TSV1N2...t_i_TM27SWZP05K06P5KZA7F?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

karenblodgett3261 said:


> They make staplers that don't use staples. You could make tubes out of printer paper. It would allow him to get out of the space easily. Here's an example of one they sell on Amazon: PLUS Paper Clinch Compact Staple Free Staple Blue Turquoise https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08TSV1N2...t_i_TM27SWZP05K06P5KZA7F?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Good tip! I've ordered a stapleless stapler and hopefully Clarence's days of getting stuck under his open cage doors will soon be over!


----------

